# Hi guys, One of my Hottentotta Hottentotta popped yesterday :)



## lester (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi guys, One of my Hottentotta Hottentotta popped yesterday 

A little background history..

Ever since i got my first 2 nos of Hottentotta Hottentotta scorpion early last year, i do not have much luck with it until recently .. my early stage Hottentotta Hottentotta keeping kept failing as most of these Hottentotta Hottentotta don't make it thru 4th or 5th instar.

It was only after i recieved some Hottentotta Hottentotta 2i scorplings ( about 10 nos ) back dated last may or june ( i forget actual date ) from a good friend in phillipines.

i tried keeping them in different type of terrian ranging from coco-fibre to play sand. after experimenting for some time i finally got some good result this year 

It supprise me when i am doing my daily cleaning for my inverts when i realise this beautiful gal pop quite a decent brood for me . 

Some pictures to share 










currently i have another 2 nos of adult Hottentotta Hottentotta scorpions which i suspected to be gravid too.
as these 3 nos of mature female are from the same batch. i hope the other two will also pop me some nice brood too .

cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jorpion (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations! Excellent pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 21, 2010)

NICE PICTURES!!! :clap::clap::clap:
Hey lester, so what type of substrate did you ended up using??? :?


----------



## lester (Feb 21, 2010)

:drool:





Jorpion said:


> Congratulations! Excellent pics! Thanks for sharing.


THANKS 



SixShot666 said:


> NICE PICTURES!!! :clap::clap::clap:
> Hey lester, so what type of substrate did you ended up using??? :?


lol.. i ended up using play sand in the end .... i have no problems with humidlity level here locally and the scorpions seems to bee molting well ...

have not once lsot a h.h scorpions since i used the play sand as my substrate and the scorplings all molted to the adults


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## megabytex3 (Feb 22, 2010)

great pic...great scorp...great brood...congrats man...


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh that's good to know....Well anyway good luck with this brood!!!


----------



## lester (Feb 23, 2010)

brood as for today ...  






i guess mum was hungry and exhaust after popping ... a cricket meal under some hide


----------



## lester (Feb 24, 2010)

brood as of 23rd feb2010 - the little 1st instar scorplings have molted into 2nd instar today ")


----------



## reverendsterlin (Feb 24, 2010)

congratz, I hope one or both of mine pop this year.


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 24, 2010)

When can you start separating the little guys from their mother??? Glad to know that everything is going along well for you.


----------



## presurcukr (Feb 24, 2010)

want to trade Babycurus gigas the last one is my male


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 25, 2010)

SixShot666 said:


> When can you start separating the little guys from their mother??? Glad to know that everything is going along well for you.


You can separate once they are 2i.  Many people prefer to give them extra time with mom though. Apparently some think it helps them reach their potential.

But you know that right?  well, anywho...


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> You can separate once they are 2i.  Many people prefer to give them extra time with mom though. Apparently some think it helps them reach their potential.
> 
> But you know that right?  well, anywho...


Hey the reason I asked him was because I thought that maybe different species has different specifications in regards to their requirement. I had breed Heterometrus spinifer and Babycurus Jacksoni before, so YEAH I DO KNOW THAT!!! :evil::evil:


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 25, 2010)

SixShot666 said:


> Hey the reason I asked him was because I thought that maybe different species has different specifications in regards to their requirement. I had breed Heterometrus spinifer and Babycurus Jacksoni before, so YEAH I DO KNOW THAT!!! :evil::evil:


Uh huh.  ;P


----------



## lester (Feb 25, 2010)

reverendsterlin said:


> congratz, I hope one or both of mine pop this year.



thanks   no worries .. these little interesting fellow has short ges period  u will be getting urs in no time 



SixShot666 said:


> When can you start separating the little guys from their mother??? Glad to know that everything is going along well for you.


hmmm ........ the little ones will climb down by it own .. i guess i seperate them and raise them from there on wards


----------



## lester (Feb 25, 2010)

presurcukr said:


> want to trade Babycurus gigas the last one is my male


awesome brood ... i would like to get my hands on the scorplings ........
want to trade ????

lol...


----------



## lester (Feb 25, 2010)

just saw two little fellow dis-arm from mum 

cool... they sure have very short time spend with their mother ...

btw it got me thinking ... how many times can the mum pop before they final die ???


----------



## lester (Mar 10, 2010)

all lscorplings dis armed  .feeding  and running around  ... "{


----------

